# Friday Pics 10/08/2010



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Newest addition to our family. Meet "Kujo" 

(Her real name is "Daisy") LOL!

Have a great Friday,

Guy


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

*FRIDAY'S PICS FRIDAY'S PICS*

Couple from this week's evening trip. Catchy if ya' drop in today you might recognize my fishing partner. B&P


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Riding in my back yard.
Youngest daughter with our newest grangson. No this is not hers. It's my older daughters baby.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe, we burned not only the shoreline but a guide also. And if that ain't enough we potlicked some birds.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*way to go...*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BBQ tournament last weekend

"The" look :smile:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Homecoming

Pile of kids on the tire swing

Good blow coming in

Lake Limestone 30 years ago! :smile:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

*Pics*

1. Son & crab
2. Sunset + family
3. My son's octohotdog + seashell mac & cheese


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Last Saturday's trip to the farmer's market turned into an all morning and half the afternoon day of fun with my girls. Went looking at houses, saw this really cool Mexican Fiesta Store called "Fiesta on Main," had lunch downtown. Muy divertido!

Later on I did a little target practice getting ready for the mule deer hunt this weekend.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

my oldest on the sideline (he's out right now with a knee injury, might make the last 3 games of the season)...he's a senior. 

my buddy getting ready to leave for Sharkathon, everyone is funny sending pic mail to me this year since i couldn't make it. LOL

some rabbits i killed to feed to the tigers at the ranch.

just a random pic of a Ooompa Loompa and headshot deer! :tongue:


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

- The view last saturday at the beach while I drank my coffee
- View of the Rhine river in Mainz, Germany from my hotel room while I was there for work
- A little sight-seeing in Heidelberg


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Matilda*

Adopted Matty about 7 years ago after she was dumped in our neighborhood. Vet says she ain't got much longer with us. Sweetest dog I've ever known.
Say Hello matty.
Nap Time, same time same spot same position every afternoon.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

My new job starting Monday


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Been awhile - great to enjoy the Texas pcitures. Nice job to all.

Momma finally got her beach home. This is our villa in Saudi Arabia. 

Water here is very clear and the fish are mean. The Subaiti (pictured) tear up a spook jr like trout tear up a tout. Very redfish like in pull power and meat taste.

Family doing great. We recently went to Bahrain for some R&R and visited Hard Rock.

Texas is still home :smile:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My daughter made this card for me for my birthday recently. It's me and the mutt at the ranch, I love it and thought I would share her creativity.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Last Saturday*

Few picts from my trip last week with the wife to the Lousiania Marsh we had a great time.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*South Texas Dove Hunt*

Had a great hunt last weekend with a bunch of buddies.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=304849

puppy pics


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

*My Son And His Grand Champion Roaster*

*My Son And His Roaster and the Buyers and the Fair Queen, and Little girl named Rockie.
*

*Fort Bend County Fair 2010 Jr. Livestock Auction: Grand Champion Roaster 
Durwood Greene Construction, LP purchased the 
Grand Champion Roaster.*


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Red Square*

Went to Moscow for business last month, snapped these shots of Red Square while I was there. It was a little crazy to think it wasn't so long ago that no American would be able to stand where I was. The photos are looking left and right while standing across from the Kremlin. Poor quality shots from my iPhone.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

wil.k said:


> *My Son And His Roaster and the Buyers and the Fair Queen, and Little girl named Rockie.*
> 
> *Fort Bend County Fair 2010 Jr. Livestock Auction: Grand Champion Roaster *
> *Durwood Greene Construction, LP purchased the *
> *Grand Champion Roaster.*


Is that a $4100 Roaster? Congrats to your son.... and Great Job to the Buyer for supporting the hardwork...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday East Matty, sunrise to sunset with sneekypete and Imhammer


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

*Teal hunt*

Couple weeks late. Hunt with my son and Daisy.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's just 2cool FN.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> Had a great hunt last weekend with a bunch of buddies.


Haha I see a good friend of mine in the pic with everyone at the table. His wife is the fella to his lefts daughter. Was Cody there?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

"His wife is the fella to his lefts daughter."


Huh???


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Is that a $4100 Roaster? Congrats to your son.... and Great Job to the Buyer for supporting the hardwork...


Rickey Green not only supports the Fort Bend County Fair but is a past Vice President of the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo who purchases something at almost every auction out there and also supplies a lot of the earthmoving equipment that we use to set up the rodeo. He's a great guy and fun to be around. :texasflag:birthday2
Btw - congratulations to your son, wil.k, on a fine job.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

*Bait...or... my buddy from Enchanted rock.*

I made a friend this weekend hiking at Enchanted Rock. I caught him and when i attempted to let him go he stuck around a while.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> "His wife is the fella to his lefts daughter."
> 
> Huh???


i think he means he's next to his father in law?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a few from the rally last weekend (including my pulled pork which was the best rally food yet) and one from this morning


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Is that a $4100 Roaster? Congrats to your son.... and Great Job to the Buyer for supporting the hardwork...


He got $4000.00 and a belt buckle the size of a hub cap!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm guessing when that Lexus owner left their other half she took the ice cube trays too. Mont, where was this at?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> "His wife is the fella to his lefts daughter."
> 
> Huh???


Translated: His wife is actually a guy who left his daughter. That's what I thought is said at first.

Nice pics y'all. A good week.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

LOL @ the carpet hauler! :rotfl:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Driving a 50K rig, but won't pay the $40 delivery charge!


MEGABITE said:


> LOL @ the carpet hauler! :rotfl:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Mont said:


> a few from the rally last weekend (including my pulled pork which was the best rally food yet) and one from this morning


BEAUTIFUL bike there Mont! Forgive my ignence...is she a Triumph? She's sure is purdy!

swifty


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

*Some favorite shots of our beloved Golden Troy (deceased), and his mate Tommie*

Troy selecting his future mate, Tommie Girl









Tommie's first North Dakota Pheasant hunt









Tommie gets a quick limit of doves west of Premont










Big T getting a drink










Troy & Tommie's last hunt together









Flushed & shot!


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sept. 30, 2010 - Toledo Bend

Sunrise, Fishin, Sunset


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mont said:


> a few from the rally last weekend (including my pulled pork which was the best rally food yet) and one from this morning


is that a roll of carpet?:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes: some people????


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

My 3 yr old having a heavy converstaion with his 83 yr old Great GrandFather on the kitchen floor. One of those priceless photos.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Gomer 76825 said:


> My 3 yr old having a heavy converstaion with his 83 yr old Great GrandFather on the kitchen floor. One of those priceless photos.


 Probably worn out from sweeping.


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

*Late Entry*

A couple from last Saturday's 8-3 loss.
Maybe next year.....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Grandson who will be 2 years old in November...

Running around my backyard with his Monsters Inc. hoodie (notice the horns). His sunglasses, tee shirt says "A timeout is in my future", diaper, no shorts, no shoes.....and of course his Spiderman fishing pole.

This kid is a hoot ! :biggrin:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is what we caught friday :biggrin:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Random Pictures

Jo Jo will be a year old next Sunday

Charlies Custom Rod~~~~love the coach Neil he put on her

Why do I keep finding these in my truck------Another Jo Jo


About that time of the year to get those Corky's out 

Mom and Dad's Wedding Pic, still married at 82 years young


----------

